# [geloest] startx endet ohne Fehlermeldung

## nowo

Halloechen! Entschuldigt, dass ich jetzt den millionsten Thread zu diesem Thema eroeffne. Ich brauch aber grad mal ueberhaupt nen Anhaltspunkt, wo eigentlich das Problem liegt. Wenn ich startx eingebe, wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und dann ist Ente. Ich lande wieder beim Prompt. Die /var/log/Xorg.0.log hab ich mal unter

http://pastebin.ca/2097562

hochgeladen. Die (EE)-Zeilen sind wohl, nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen hab, voellig normal. Aus irgendeinem Grund, der sich mir nicht erschliesst, wird der X.org-Server nach dem Hochfahren wieder runtergefahren. Wo koennte ich mal gucken?

Liebe Gruesse vom NowoLast edited by nowo on Wed Jan 18, 2012 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

 *Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [  3407.942] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"
> 
> ...

 

Der xorg-server scheint vergeblich nach dem benötigten DRM_NOUVEAU (KMS Framebuffer) Treiber zu suchen.

Schau doch mal ob dir der Thread [gelöst] xorg Installation mit nouveau?  weiterhilft.

Beachte auch das bei nutzung von KMS  

```
video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60
```

 aus deiner Kernel-Zeile (in der grub.conf) enfernt werden sollte.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

es paßt hier grade ... mein XServer hat sich auch grade aufgehängt, allerdings mit Fehlermeldung. Plötzlich kann er das nvidia-Modul nicht mehr finden. Tatsächlich ist es verschwunden, nicht mehr existent (nvidia-drivers). Also hab ich es nochmal mit emerge holen wollen, ging plötzlich nicht. Nach längerem Suchen fand sich ein Hinweis, daß nvidia-drivers einen Konflikt mit meinem Kernel hat. Tatsächlich war da bei den Framebuffer-Einstellungen nvidia drin. Habe ich rausgenommen, da ging es wieder, allerdings habe ich jetzt unmittelbar nach dem Booten riesige Schrift, 

Wie kann sowas passieren, obwohl ich grade weder am XServer noch am Kernel herumgeschraubt hatte, daß sich so ein Modul in Luft auflöst?

----------

## nowo

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

 

Danke! :]

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Der xorg-server scheint vergeblich nach dem benötigten DRM_NOUVEAU (KMS Framebuffer) Treiber zu suchen.

 

Woran hast du das denn erkannt? Ich seh da in der Ausgabe nix dergleichen.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Schau doch mal ob dir der Thread [gelöst] xorg Installation mit nouveau?  weiterhilft.

 

Danke. Hab ich mal geguckt. War bei mir aber alles schon genau so eingestellt. Hab jetzt nur nicht versucht, die xorg-drivers zu remergen. Hat sich ja eh nix geändert.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Beachte auch das bei nutzung von KMS  
> 
> ```
> video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. Das hab ich gemacht. Ergebnis: Keine Veränderung.

Entschuldigt übrigens die Latenz meiner Antwort. Mit elinks funktioniert der Login hier im Forum schlecht bis gar nicht. :\ Was könnte ich noch probieren?

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, mich wundert halt das nach vesa und fbdev Modulen gesucht wird, daraus schlussfolgerte ich das der benötigte DRM_NOUVEAU (KMS Framebuffer) Treiber eventuell noch nicht vorhanden sein könnte.

Hast du auch den Rat befolgt alle anderen Framebuffer Treiber zu deaktivieren? --> siehe  *Link wrote:*   

> <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->  (hier bitte alle Framebuffer Treiber deaktivieren!)

 

----------

## nowo

Ja, hab ich eh schon so gehabt. Wenn man der englischen X-Installationsanleitung, die im Gegensatz zur deutschen nicht mehr von HAL ausgeht, folgt, muss man KMS aktivieren und die Framebuffertreiber deaktivieren.

Zu vesa und fbdev: Die hab ich ja extra deaktiviert, ne? Hab dem jetzt keine große Bedeutung beigemessen, dass X die sucht, weil die Anzeige ja eh über nouveau laufen soll. Oder wie oder watt.

Vielleicht ist es relevant, dass ich gar keine Grafikkarte habe, sondern nur einen Geforce-6100-Chip aufm Board. Ändert sich dadurch was im Listing 2.4 der X-Installationsanleitung?

Und so ganz klar ist mir auch noch nicht der Unterschied zwischen nouveau, nv und nvidia. Also genauer gesagt zwischen nouveau und nv. Ich hatte alle dreie mal in der make.conf stehen. Mit der jetzigen Einstellung hab ich aber dann ein emerge -avuDN world gestartet, um sicherzugehen, dass nouveau jetzt gilt. Kann das problematisch sein, dass ich noch Restbestände der anderen beiden Treiber irgendwo rumzuschwirren hab?

----------

## LinuxTom

Mal ein klein anderer Ansatz. Ich hatte auf einem Rechner auch keine vernünftige Fehlermeldung. Da habe ich "X -configure" einfach mal gestartet und da kam ein kleiner Hinweis, dass die Version des Moduls nicht zum X-Server passt. Also neu übersetzt und ich war glücklich.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, dann mal ein weiterer anderen Ansatz:

 *nowo wrote:*   

>  Wenn ich startx eingebe, wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und dann ist Ente. Ich lande wieder beim Prompt.

 

Versuchst du es mit einem nackten startx, oder übergibst du noch weitere Optionen? Wird noch eine ~/.xinitrc genutzt? Was möchtest du da denn überhaupt starten?

Für nur startx wird eventuell auch twm und xterm benötigt, sind diese Pakete installiert?

startx ist ja idR recht gesprächig, gibt es hinweise im Terminal?, schaue doch mal ob da was hilfreiches bei ist. (mit denn Shift+Bild-hoch Tasten kann man normal in der Ausgabe ein Stück zurück scrollen)

Oder lasse die startx Ausgabe auch mal komplett in eine Datei schreiben, und poste sie hier.

----------

## nowo

Vielen Dank! Damit ist das Problem hier erstmal geloest. X -configure hat ne Fehlermeldung gebracht, die ich jetzt noch nicht genauer analysiert hab:

```

(EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.

```

Aber der entscheidende Tip war der von Josef.95. Ich Horst hab mir die Bildschirmausgabe von startx gar nicht erst genau angeguckt, weil ich dachte, dass die Logdatei eh ausfuehrlicher waere. Aber dass es ein Problem mit der /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc gab, naemlich dass xterm nebst xclock und twm fehlt, steht da gar nicht drin, sondern nur in der Fehlerausgabe.

@Josef.95: Ich hab noch gar keinen WM und sonstiges Gesuelze. Das ist ne frische Installation. Also es ging erstmal einfach darum, den X-Server zu starten.

----------

